# Jan Ridders Engines



## BronxFigs (Mar 13, 2013)

Recently came across a very interesting web-site showing some of the very unconventional engines built and designed by Mr. Jan Ridders, Netherlands.

I requested some drawings for two engines: "Ro Du 'Bell - Iris" and the "Scuderi, Split Cylinder" .

These look like bar-stock designs.

Anyone ever build these engines or others that he designed?

I can't wait to download and print the plans.

Just curious.


Frank


----------



## Bob_P (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Frank
I'm currently building Jan's Sabine engine. I started it about 3 months ago and am enjoying the build. I wanted a model that would introduce me to some new skills. I've had a few poor attempts at screw cutting which has put me off several projects, but I've jumped In with this one, and with a bit of reading up and practice it's going we'll. I've adapted a few of the threads to suit taps that I already have. The plans are clear and easy to follow. There are a couple of photos of the carb in the engine registry.
Regards
Bob..


----------



## purpleknif (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the plans for a couple of flame lickers. WOW ! Well drawn plans but really small work. Gave it up and now building a stirling.


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response and for your opinions.  I hope that the plans are not too daunting.  I just loved the "look" of some of his engines, and I generally find that European modelers just have a different way of thinking about engine design.

I searched through some "Flammenfresser" and "Vakuum" engine sites, and some of the multi cylinder "flame-eaters" are just not to be believed. 

I can't wait to start going over the Jan Ridders plans.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of folks have built Jan's engines Frank. Not only are they nice looking engines but they are well drawn and easy to understand. Good luck with whichever one you decide to build!

Vic.


----------



## MatiR (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Frank:

Many people here have built Jan Ridders' engines, especially the Stirlings (me included). If you search Ridders Stirling, you will find lots of threads. Searching Ridders only, will yield more than 500 hits, so happy reading! Jan's plans are really good and I am sure you will find your building rewarding.

Best regards, Mati


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 13, 2013)

Frank :
I have yet to build one of Jan's engines but a great guy and contributes greatly to the hobby. He is a member here and checks in from time to time. 

Tin


----------



## schilpr (Mar 13, 2013)

New member here and somewhat new to model engine building, moving soon and will live just around the corner (Texas distances) from mr Jan Ridder, hope to meet home sometime and learn something.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 13, 2013)

I built Jan's Atkinson engine last fall. His plans are clear, well presented, and easy to read. If you have a question you can email him directly and ask. He is a very helpful and pleasant fellow.---Brian Rupnow
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/brian-builds-atkinson-engine-18313/


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 14, 2013)

I just received the Jan Ridders' engine plans.  Neat, professional, and easy to read drawings.  What a wonderful  treasure, his web-site.

Mr Ridders...Thank-you for sharing all your great plans, and for giving your knowledge to all us fellow hobbyists.  A true gift.

Frank


----------

